
A Guide to the Academic Writing Style - binki89
https://www.researchgate.net/publication/303882903_An_Introduction_to_the_Academic_Writing_Style
======
binki89
My favorite is Tip #36: Integer numbers less than ten should be written in
long-form unless they are measurements with associated units or are within a
range (e.g. 2-5). For example, you shouldn’t write, "There were 4 cats that
scratched the researchers more than all others." For those of us that are old
enough to recall life before we started publicly broadcasting 144-character
reports on the nuances of our breakfasts (Forget my diet; I'm having 2 bowls
of cornflakes this morning!), these low-integer numerals are particularly
grating.

